# PERU: RANKING DE EDIFICIOS PROVINCIANOS



## skyperu34

pedro1011 said:


> Pienso lo mismo, Sky y Libidito. Las dos ciudades están embaladas. Y con esa cantidad de edificios (30), la altura ya se va a notar en las panorámicas. A Arequipa ya se le nota algo, pero todavía le falta. Trujillo está rezagada, pero con la viada actual, va a tender a emparejarse con la tierra de Rafo.


Estaba mi estimado, ahora ya no, si bien aun le falta, es porque recien ha empezado a acelerar en cuanto a crecimiento economico ent odo aspecto, que a corto plazo la llevara a posiciones expectantes.........


----------



## Libidito

skyperu34 said:


> Estaba mi estimado, ahora ya no, si bien aun le falta, es porque recien ha empezado a acelerar en cuanto a crecimiento economico ent odo aspecto, que a corto plazo la llevara a posiciones expectantes.........


Exacto...el otro dia estaba en el 4 piso del locla central de la UNT...y se veia el Servat....los fierros de las terrazas de Larco, El edificio de los contadores Publicos,el Icpna, El edificio de la Catellana y en un futuro se vera el residencial Husares...muchos edificios que se ven desde el lugar donde estaba parado en un 4 piso.....


----------



## sebvill

Bueno nuestras ciudades siguen misias en cuanto edificios pero ya se ve que comienza un boom. Espero que en el corto o mediano plazo haya algún edificio de Trujillo, Arequipa, Piura o Chiclayo en el Top 10 del Perú.


----------



## JUANCHO

De hecho Trujillo llevará la delantera en el corto plazo en cuanto a edificios de provincias, con este boom que está experimentando.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Pedro, como siempre, genial la idea.

Al resto, vamos a ver.... hmmmm, como para que las cosas queden parejas entre Trujillo y Arequipa, de repente es mejor bannear a todos aquellos que muestran en sus posts un solo dejo de provocaciòn ... quizà al equilibrar y dejar solo a los representantes de dichas ciudades que si saben convivir en un foro y no pretender discutir "quien la tiene mas grande" podremos hacer que el foro vaya por mejor rumbo...

Ahh que les parece??? no, no me contesten ahora.. piènsenlo y la próxima vez que posteen, lo revisarè y me darè cuenta de su decisiòn.

Salute..


----------



## Libidito

JUANCHO said:


> De hecho Trujillo llevará la delantera en el corto plazo en cuanto a edificios de provincias, con este boom que está experimentando.


Bueno por el momento asi parece pero puede ser que en un futuro Arequipa o chiclayo tengan un boom tambien.....yo creo que seria genial pues seria el despege de todas las provinvias por igual....ojala se dé.


----------



## panzer_666

libidito said:


> Bueno por el momento asi parece pero puede ser que en un futuro Arequipa o chiclayo tengan un boom tambien.....yo creo que seria genial pues seria el despege de todas las provinvias por igual....ojala se dé.


lo mismo digo yo  
todo por el bien de nuestras regiones ( mal llamadas provincias)


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Vane de Rosas said:


> Pedro, como siempre, genial la idea.
> 
> Al resto, vamos a ver.... hmmmm, como para que las cosas queden parejas entre Trujillo y Arequipa, de repente es mejor bannear a todos aquellos que muestran en sus posts un solo dejo de provocaciòn ... quizà al equilibrar y dejar solo a los representantes de dichas ciudades que si saben convivir en un foro y no pretender discutir "quien la tiene mas grande" podremos hacer que el foro vaya por mejor rumbo...
> 
> Ahh que les parece??? no, no me contesten ahora.. piènsenlo y la próxima vez que posteen, lo revisarè y me darè cuenta de su decisiòn.
> 
> Salute..


Ohhh, ya encontré a mi musa inspiradora... A ver si le hacemos caso a nuestra reina madre...


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Si yo fuera tu madre, otra historia serìa mi querido Omarcito..... jajajaja


----------



## pedro1011

skyperu34 said:


> Estaba mi estimado, ahora ya no, si bien aun le falta, es porque recien ha empezado a acelerar en cuanto a crecimiento economico ent odo aspecto, que a corto plazo la llevara a posiciones expectantes.........


Lo que está haciendo Trujillo es importante, pero aún no es suficiente para igualar a Arequipa, pues la ciudad de Rafo sigue construyendo a buen ritmo, lo que ya se comienza a notar en las panorámicas.


----------



## W!CKED

Faltan algunos edificios de Arequipa

el de la derecha tiene 9 pisos










y el nuevo hotel de la av. Ejército que tiene 7


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Vane de Rosas said:


> Si yo fuera tu madre, otra historia serìa mi querido Omarcito..... jajajaja


No me di cuenta de este comentario... Retiro lo dicho allá arriba!


----------



## pedro1011

Buen aporte, Jeremy. Ya incluí los dos edificios en la página inicial.
Arequipa no se deja alcanzar. Silenciosamente, sigue construyendo.


----------



## uranio

Algunas mas de Trujillo, Hotel Continental (9 pisos) y el edificio del costado tambien tiene 9 pisos.










Ex-hotel Opgar (8 pisos)










Hostal Vogy (7 pisos)


----------



## pedro1011

Ajá, más aportes. Merci, Uranio. Ya los incluí

A los arequipeños: por favor sacar una foto cercana del edificio Los Cerezos, para ver si ya llegó a los 10 pisos (y le toca entrar a la lista principal). Y de paso para ver si tiene perspectivas de encaminarse a los 15 pisos, con lo que igualaría al Residencial Húsares.


----------



## uranio

Aquí algunas más que encontré...

San Luis de Primavera (7 pisos) ya en construcción










Clínica UPAO (7 pisos) ya en construcción










Residencial Sto Toribio, ya en contrucción (un lado tiene 6 y el otro 7 pisos)










CC Plaza Mall (7 o 8 pisos) en construcción


----------



## Libidito

El que mas me intriga es la clinica de la UPAO ya quiero verla terminada.


----------



## skyperu34

el edificio central del futuro nuevo campus de la UCT creo q tiene 7 pisos, ya pondre una foto del render.


----------



## uranio

Alguién q pueda tomar fotos al Ex-Hotel "Los Portales" en los Cedros (8 pisos), al Ex-Hotel Grau o Sudamericano en el Jr. Grau (8 pisos) y una Residencial entre Av. América Norte y la Ex-Industrial (Por el Golden Green) creo que tiene 7 pisos.


----------



## skyperu34

El ex hotel los portales es de 6 pisos si no me equivoco, el ex hotel Sudamericano es de 7 pisos,. Ese ultimo por america norte y la ex industrial si es de 7. Se llama Alcazar & Asociados, de uso residencial, y si le he tomado foto, por ahi en algun thread mio, en alguna pagina esta.....


----------



## uranio

Bueno, capaz estoy equivocado, pero los de 7 pisos entran en el ranking...


----------



## Libidito

Si los de 7 pisos entrar entonces falta el edificio del Icpna y el del ministerio publico.


----------



## uranio

Ya estan están agregados...


----------



## Jose Antonio

no se dijo que solo de 10 para arriba??? si se va a contabilizar desde 7 se va a llner el thread!!

creo que lo importante es contabilizar edificios que pueden ser parte de un skyline de una ciudad, y no creo que los edificios de 7 pisos ayuden a un skyline, yo creo que para que sea edificios importantes se deben contabilizar solo edificios mayores a 12 pisos


----------



## uranio

Los están agrupando de >= 10 pisos (Principales) en otra sección de 7 a 9 pisos.


----------



## W!CKED

Este proyecto tambien debería entrar


----------



## CessTenn

^^ ese proyecto es en Arequipa?


----------



## W!CKED

CessTenn said:


> ^^ ese proyecto es en Arequipa?


OF COURSE MY HORSE


----------



## CessTenn

J3R3MY said:


> OF COURSE MY HORSE


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Nunca habia escuchado eso, ni en el mismo EEUU


----------



## W!CKED

Jajaja, yo sí


----------



## Jose Perez

que bien por la ciudad.En verdad vi muchos proyectos en Cayma.


----------



## CessTenn

Salud por el Peru!


----------



## skyperu34

ya recorde, esa es la maqueta q mostraste en foto movida hace algun tiempo, son de 8 pisos. Esta bien......


----------



## uranio

J3R3MY said:


> Este proyecto tambien debería entrar


Sería bueno que lo pongan en proyectos y avances de costrucción.


----------



## pedro1011

^^ Bacán esa residencial. Por favor, alguien averigüe cómo se llama y si ya entró a la fase de construcción, para incluirla en la lista.


----------



## W!CKED

Un edificio nuevo para el ranking










Y una mejor foto del edificio de Cayma


----------



## pedro1011

Merci, Jeremy. Ya los incluí.  Si tuvieras una foto cercana del edificio Los Cerezos, te lo agradecería. Quiero saber si ya está en 10 pisos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

J3R3MY said:


> Este proyecto tambien debería entrar


Epa poshito, pon el dato en proyectos


----------



## opinion

*ALGUNOS DE TRUJILLO, LA MAYORIA EN FINALIZACION DE OBRA*


----------



## opinion

*ALGUNOS OTROS MAS DE TRUJILLO - 2007*


----------



## uranio

Opinion solo los que no estan, algunos ya estan en el ranking...

Mira desde el comienzo donde estan los seleccionados... mayor igual a 7 pisos nada mas.


----------



## opinion

*T R U J I L L O*


----------



## pedro1011

Claro, pues, Opinion. Si vas a postear fotos, por favor que sólo sean de los edificios que aún no están (y de siete pisos para arriba, nada más). 
Si no, todo se hace repetitivo y caótico.
Gracias.


----------



## esquimal_sur

*holas amigos*

como andan, estaba recorriendo su foro y me llamo la atencion el post, ya que yo soy argentino y vivo en una ciudad de 90.000 hab, queria saber por q se construyen pocos edificios en sus ciudaddes del interior?? ya que mi ciudad es pequeña pero tiene unos cuantos edificios en construccion algunos altos y otros no tanto , y yo pense en ver en este foro algo similar o edificios muy lindos y no fue asi, es una observacion y sin animo de ofender, saludos hermanos peruanos.


----------



## pedro1011

Es que en nuestro país hubo demasiado centralismo, que hizo que todos los recursos e inversiones se concentraran en Lima, a costa de las pobres provincias.
En la actualidad estamos tratando de remediar esta vergonzosa situación.
Saludos.


----------



## rafo18

algunos edificos chiclayanos. Algun chiclayano que sepa los nombres...

*Edificio de 9 pisos*










*Dos Hoteles de 8 pisos*




















*Residenciales de 7 pisos *





































*El hoispital de salud con 7 pisos*










*Este edificio en la plaza de armas, al parecer tiene 8 pisos.*











No estan tan mal, aunque hay unos...... hno:


----------



## J Block

En mi opinión están horribles, quizás salvo el primero, de un diseño típico de la época en que se construyó. El de la sexta foto tampoco me disgusta, me parece simple pero interesante, pasa piola.

Los demás no tienen un diseño claro, muchos cubiertos con mayólicas de baño y de piso de pésimo gusto. Lo más probable es que no hayan sido diseñados por arquitectos.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

en Trujillo hay uno al lado del colegio champagnat que es de 7 u 8 a ver si consiguen una foto y lo agregan... :$


----------



## skyperu34

Buena recopilacion rafo, pero esos de 8 pisos, los hoteles, no tienen 8 pisos, el primero tiene solo 6, local comercial de mayor altura y los demas, habitaciones. Lo del costado derecho es la caja de escaleras donde hay ventana en cada descanso incluyendo el que te lleva a la azotea, entonces parece de mas pisos. El mismo caso para el siguiente edificio que tiene 7 pisos


----------



## perupd

Lo único que me gusta de ese edificio es lo del primer piso, el letrero rojo jajajaja.


----------



## Jose Perez

Chiclayo no tiene edificios bonitos salvo el Gran Hotel Chiclayo.


----------



## pedro1011

Aunque se molesten los nacidos allí, Chiclayo es una de las ciudades a las que más falta le hace mejorar su arquitectura. Tiene buenas construcciones, pero lamentablemente también tiene muchísimas de pésimo diseño.
Ojalá que de aquí en adelante se ponga más cuidado en ese aspecto.


----------



## Jose Antonio

creo que un buen ranking seria de 10 para rriba, poner de desde 7 seria como dar la espalda a l boom constructivo en el Peru, de 7 piesos es muy chiquito


----------



## pedro1011

El ranking sólo es para edificios de diez pisos para arriba. Es el Top-24.  
Lo restante es sólo un muestrario de edificios.


----------



## W!CKED

Hay un edifico de 10 pisos en la av. Goyonoche aca en Arequipa, voy traer una foto , al parecer el edifico es setentero.
Ahh y el edificio del ex hotel Presidente tiene 12 pisos


----------



## W!CKED




----------



## pedro1011

Bueno, al hotel Presidente sólo le veo once pisos en las fotos, pero si tú me dices que tiene doce, ni hablar. Ya lo puse así.
En cuanto al edificio "setentero", espero la foto.
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## rafo18

J3R3MY said:


> Hay un edifico de 11 pisos en la av. Goyonoche aca en Arequipa, voy traer una foto , al parecer el edifico es setentero.
> Ahh y el edificio del ex hotel Presidente tiene 12 pisos


noooo ¡¡¡ ese edificio no ¡¡¡¡ , es un bodrio ...hno: pero tiene 12 pisos  , bueno todo sea por "escalar" en el ranking .
respecto al hotel presidente tiene 12 pisos.


----------



## rafo18

skyperu34 said:


> Buena recopilacion rafo, pero esos de 8 pisos, los hoteles, no tienen 8 pisos, el primero tiene solo 6, local comercial de mayor altura y los demas, habitaciones. Lo del costado derecho es la caja de escaleras donde hay ventana en cada descanso incluyendo el que te lleva a la azotea, entonces parece de mas pisos. El mismo caso para el siguiente edificio que tiene 7 pisos


Es que ya sabes como soy de "bonachon" con las alturas de los edificios.:lol:


----------



## pedro1011

Algún arequipeño, por favor tome fotos o infórmenos acerca del edificio Los Cerezos. Me gustaría saber si ya sobrepasó los 10 pisos (o si se acerca a los 15, como dijo alguien por allí).


----------



## W!CKED

Pedro te traje esta foto para que la cambies.


----------



## W!CKED

Y este más


----------



## skyperu34

Ese ultimo esta chevere!


----------



## alvarobendezu

Me gusta Arequipa, es una ciudad para vivir bien y tranquilo, con un centro precioso y todas las comodidades de una ciudad moderna.


----------



## pedro1011

Ok. Gracias, Jeremy. Ahora las pongo (aunque las achicaré un poco).


----------



## opinion

por favor solo edificios que tengan de 10 pisos a mas, los demás no interesan en este thread, tal vez los pueden mostrar en las Actualizaciones de Obras de cada ciudad.


----------



## Carlos_"U"

En la lista de la primera página están todos los edificios de 10 a más pisos, pero tb se pueden mostrar otros q no sobrepasan esa cantidad ... me gustaron los 2 últimos de Arequipa.


----------



## opinion

no se debe mostrar porque este es un RANKING, para eso estan las Actualizaciones de Obras de cada ciudad.


----------



## pedro1011

En las actualizaciones de obras se va poniendo lo nuevo y se comenta los avances, Opinion. 
Aquí, en cambio, se pone el stock acumulado de edificios, sean nuevos o viejos. 
Obviamente, el tema principal es el Ranking, para edificios de diez o más pisos. Pero si el thread se limitara a eso, casi nunca se modificaría, sería recontra monótono, nadie entraría y moriría más rápido que apurado. Por eso hay una segunda parte con edificios un poco más bajos.


----------



## W!CKED

Déjame refrescarte la memoria Opinion. 



opinion said:


> *ALGUNOS OTROS MAS DE TRUJILLO - 2007*


----------



## opinion

por eso mismo, yo presenté esos edificios y me indicaron que solamente deberian mostrar aquellos que tienen minimo 10 pisos, es por esa mi observación, nada mas.


----------



## W!CKED

Me pareció haber leído que lo que te dijeron era que para que posteabas edificios que ya estaban en el ranking...


----------



## Jose Perez

en base a lo que vemos el unico super mini skyline que tenemos fuera de Lima seria Arequipa.

Cayma Financiera










Cayma Residencial(Fotos de j3r3my retocadas)


----------



## Jose Perez

bueno creo que ningun muestra ningun tipo de skyline,pero es lo que se tiene.


----------



## skyperu34

Solo la tercera foto muestra un mini skyline.


----------



## Jose Perez

bueno creo que ninguna muestra ningun tipo de skyline,pero es lo que se tiene.


----------



## W!CKED

Sí, aún nos falta un huevooo.


----------



## Jose Perez

skyperu34 said:


> Solo la tercera foto muestra un mini skyline.


diria que la primera mas,son mas altos y hay mas edificios.Son como 3 que pasan los 10 pisos,4 que pasan los 7 pisos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Daniel2003co said:


> Hola amigos peruanos,perdonen la interrupcion, las construcciones y esos proyectos en su pais son bastante modestos, comparado con otras partes de latinoamerica , les traigo una muestra de mejores proyectos como estos en Cartagena, Colombia
> QUE DIFERENCIA NO????


Me vas a disculpar, pero tu afàn de molestar es demasiado como para tolerar. 

Si quieres venir a enseñarnos la perfecciòn arquitectònica de tu paìs pues tampoco, ya que no lo haces... esos edificios que pones no estàn en nada tampoco como para comparar..

Ademàs está terminantemente prohibido comparar ciudades y has transgredido la norma de la tolerancia.

Te pido amablmente que no sigas posteando acà con ese afán de molestar y estarè en contacto con tu moderador.

Salute

_*Vane de Rosas*_
*MODERADORA INCASCRAPER*


----------



## mangolight

hola gente, sin querer poner mas lenha al fuego, lo que dice Daniel2003co, es verdad, duela a quien le duela. Pero claro eso no es motivo de menospreciar a nadie(y mucho menos cuando no es alguien de casa), pero no deja de ser verdad.


----------



## skyperu34

sera verdad, y eso lo sabemos todos nosotros como dijo pedro, sin embargo dicha participacion de ese forista es inapropiada, soberbia y demuestra su poca clase...

Por lo pronto, el tema muere aqui y no se de mas vueltas a lo mismo otra vez.....


----------



## ELMER

Edificios en Piura, que dicen, califica como un mini "skyline"?

"E"


----------



## W!CKED

Pedro aqui ya entra Los Cerezos en los de 10 pisos


----------



## skyperu34

ELMER said:


> Edificios en Piura, que dicen, califica como un mini "skyline"?
> 
> "E"


Con un buen edificio mas en el medio, SI !


----------



## pedro1011

J3R3MY said:


> Pedro aqui ya entra Los Cerezos en los de 10 pisos


Ya lo puse, Jeremy. kay: 
Pero ¿estás seguro de que tiene 10 pisos? Parece que sólo fueran 9.


----------



## skyperu34

No Pedro, claramente se ve que tiene 10 ......


----------



## pedro1011

kay: Mayoría gana. Duda despejada.


----------



## W!CKED

Ay Pedro como dudas!! :nono:


----------



## uranio

Me parece ver es que se olvidaron del edicio la Castellana de Trujillo tiene 10 pisos y las Terrazas los Cedros que son 3 edificios de 10 y que estan en construcción. Dependemos de ti, Pedro haber si los consideras...


----------



## pedro1011

Uranio: no había considerado a La Castellana, porque me parece que tiene muy poca área en el piso 10. Pero ante los pedidos trujillenses, allí lo pongo.  
También estoy considerando los tres edificios de Las Terrazas de los Cedros.

Y discúlpame, Jeremy. Fallé en mi apreciación, así que tu reproche está plenamente justificado.
Ahora, por favor dime: este edificio tiene 9 pisos o 10?


----------



## W!CKED

Pedro tiene 10 pero el primer piso es hundido. estará hundido masomenos un metro y medio, pero si tiene diez.


----------



## uranio

Ok, gracias...


----------



## pedro1011

J3R3MY said:


> Pedro tiene 10 pero el primer piso es hundido. estará hundido masomenos un metro y medio, pero si tiene diez.


Huy. Entonces no lo pongo en el ranking principal, pues es como si tuviera 9 pisos y medio. Que se quede en el segundo grupo nomás.
Hay que considerar únicamente los que tienen diez pisos netos (desde el nivel de la vereda). Y que tengan una aceptable área construida en su décimo piso.
Ya se construirá otros edificios, así que no hay que apurarse por llenar el ranking.


----------



## uranio

pedro1011 said:


> Huy. Entonces no lo pongo en el ranking principal, pues es como si tuviera 9 pisos y medio. Que se quede en el segundo grupo nomás.
> Hay que considerar únicamente los que tienen diez pisos netos (desde el nivel de la vereda). Y que tengan una aceptable área construida en su décimo piso.
> Ya se construirá otros edificios, así que no hay que apurarse por llenar el ranking.


Creo que cuando tienen medio piso abajo o enterrado le llaman semi sótano, por seguridad los ingenieros civiles o arquitectos tienen la ultima palabra...


----------



## skyperu34

Yo creo que una buena foto tomada por rafo o jeremi va a despejar las dudas. La actual no ayuda mucho...


----------



## jose18sb

Jose Perez said:


> porque es que los trujillanos(no todos)andan en compentencia con Arequipa siempre?



por los siguiente si miramos todos los factores para situar en orden de importancia la ciudades del peru, tanto como produccion, desarrollo, educacion, etc. el orden seria:

1.-LIMA 
2.-AREQUIPA
3.-TRUJILLO

ENTONCES HAY RIVALIDAD ENTRE LIMA Y AREQUIPA, POR QUE CUANDO ERES SEGUNDO QUIERES SER PRIMERO, ENT0ONCES HAY RIVALIDAD ENTRE AREQUIPA Y TRUJILLO, POR QUE CUANDO ERES TERCERO QUIERES SER SEGUNDO, DESPUES HAY RIVALIDAD ENTRE LOS TRUJILLANOS Y CHICLAYANOS POR CUANDO ERES CUARTO QUIRES SER TERCERO Y HACI SUCESIVAMENTE.


----------



## jose18sb

cibert said:


> me refiero a la rivalidad de competencia en buena manera
> los cusco vs arequipa es por ser la mejor ciudad del sur, por ser el eje economico.
> 
> los al reves arequipa vs cusco por que cusco tiene turismo por exelencia y aunque arequipa tenga sus bondades como su historia y el cañon del colca no le alcanza para alcanzar turisticamente para competir con el cusco por razones de machupicchu y las ruinas incas
> 
> y de los trujillanos por alcanzar ser segunda ciudad como lo es arequipa. y ser el polo compensatorio fuera de lima que hasta el momento lo es arequipa.



LA RIVALIDAD ENTRE CUZCO Y AREQUIPA, ES POR QUERERCE SITUAR COMO LA CAPITAL DEL SUR DEL PERU.

1- MIENTRAS CUZCO RECLAMA SER LA CAPITAL DEL SUR DEL PERU, POR RAZONES HISTORICAS, COMO EL HAVER SIDO LA CAPITAL DEL IMPERIO INCA ETC.

2- AREQUIPA RECLAMA SER LA CAPITAL DEL SUR DEL PERU POR QUE ES LA CIUDAD MAS DESARROLADA


----------



## PieroMG

jose18sb said:


> por los siguiente si miramos todos los factores para situar en orden de importancia la ciudades del peru, tanto como produccion, desarrollo, educacion, etc. el orden seria:
> 
> 1.-LIMA
> 2.-AREQUIPA
> 3.-TRUJILLO
> 
> ENTONCES HAY RIVALIDAD ENTRE LIMA Y AREQUIPA, *POR QUE CUANDO ERES SEGUNDO QUIERES SER PRIMERO*, ENT0ONCES HAY RIVALIDAD ENTRE AREQUIPA Y TRUJILLO, *POR QUE CUANDO ERES TERCERO QUIERES SER SEGUNDO*, DESPUES HAY RIVALIDAD ENTRE LOS TRUJILLANOS Y CHICLAYANOS *POR CUANDO ERES CUARTO QUIRES SER TERCERO *Y HACI SUCESIVAMENTE.


Aaaaanda...

Volviendo al tema, qué interesante thread, no lo había visto =o. Ojalá que en un año el top ten supere los 15 pisos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

jose18sb said:


> LA RIVALIDAD ENTRE CUZCO Y AREQUIPA, ES POR QUERERCE SITUAR COMO LA CAPITAL DEL SUR DEL PERU.
> 
> 1- MIENTRAS CUZCO RECLAMA SER LA CAPITAL DEL SUR DEL PERU, POR RAZONES HISTORICAS, COMO EL HAVER SIDO LA CAPITAL DEL IMPERIO INCA ETC.
> 
> 2- AREQUIPA RECLAMA SER LA CAPITAL DEL SUR DEL PERU POR QUE ES LA CIUDAD MAS DESARROLADA


 
No creo que haya una competencia por quien quiere ser la capital del sur del país, esta muy claro que AQP, es la unica ciudad del sur que sobresale, por su nivel de desarrollo, así como en el norte ahí si más bien se muestra un mismo nivel de desarrollo entre Trujillo, Chiclayo, Piura, en el sur no pasa eso, y si ven los indices de inmigracion que se dan en el sur(INEI) muestra cual es la ciudad que recibe mayor numero de inmigrantes por su nivel de desarrollo. Eso para aclarar y no generar más comentarios de comparaciones. está claro tambien que el fuerte de Cuzco es el turismo.

Porfavor, ya no poner quien es MAS, MEJOR, etc.. SOLO EVOQUENSE AL TEMA, QUE NO QUEREMOS QUE SE CIERRE ESTE THREAD!!!hno: 

jEREMY O RAFO, habria que tomarle fotos al complejo residencial Nicolas de Pierola con su torre de 12 pisos, que nadie la ha puesto, y que no es para avergonzarse, porque el edificio en si esta bien, lo malo es que todos los negocios comerciales informales que se han dado a los alrededores han deteriorado esa zona. Pero en si es un muy buen proyecto, asi como lo es el Residencial San Felipe en Lima, claro que la escala aca es menor. Hay que poner fotos!!!!


----------



## ferkas

El título del thread es "edificios provincianos" así que no sé a qué viene la discusión de si tienen 10 ó 9 pisos.Un edificio puede tener un piso.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Un edificio es una construcción a partir de los cuatro pisos, creo.


----------



## alvarobendezu

*unas panoramicas del centro de Ica*

Va a ser un poco difícil colocar a cada edificio por independiente en e catálogo, pero ahi los pongo para mostrarlos. 
Edificio Banco del Trabajo tiene 7 pisos, Mutual Ica de 10 - 11 pisos y Banco de Crédito de 7 pisos. Esa Iglesia en medio tiene una tremenda cúpula.


----------



## franciscodur2003

^^ esta buena la panoramica!!


----------



## Libidito

Muy buena foto.


----------



## herbert_delgado

*Buena toma*

Esta foto me gusto ... un nuevo angulo de la Villa Medica en Arequipa


----------



## Skypiura

Linda Foto!


----------



## Libidito

Excelente foto.


----------



## skyperu34

Ahhh... Es la mejor foto de la villa médica junto con esa panorámica donde sale nevado atrás...


----------



## pedro1011

^^ Los edificios de la Villa Médica son de los más bonitos de provincias. Y ese barrio no se ve nada mal.

PD: Llegamos a los 10,000 views en este thread. Gracias, amigos! kay: Ojalá que sigan construyéndose más edificios, para poder tener novedades por aquí.


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Wow esa foto està muy buena...*


----------



## PieroMG

Villa Médica se ve muy bien.


----------



## herbert_delgado

*Aqui se ve la foto*










Esta foto me gusto ... un nuevo angulo de la Villa Medica en Arequipa


----------



## tacall

De hecho esas torres mandan en aqp, he oido historias de esas torres leyendas jajajaja x ejemplo q en el piso 13 o 14 en una de las torres penan :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELMER

tacall said:


> De hecho esas torres mandan en aqp, he oido historias de esas torres leyendas jajajaja x ejemplo q en el piso 13 o 14 en una de las torres penan :lol: :lol:


QUE BUENA, LEYENDAS URBANAS...:banana: 

"E"


----------



## Costanero

estoy seguro que dentro de poco tendremos un ranking con mas altura !!


----------



## pedro1011

Yo también. Es cuestión de esperar un poquito. Ya saldrá por allí algún proyecto interesante.


----------



## W!CKED

pedro1011 said:


> Yo también. Es cuestión de esperar un poquito. Ya saldrá por allí algún preoyecto interesante.


Que significa interesante para ti? más altura o un buen diseño? porque de diseño ya hay varios.

Y me pregunto porqué el edificio D'Aurum no está en el ranking?? :lol:


----------



## pedro1011

Por escribir rápido, no me dí cuenta que había escrito mal la palabra proyecto. :bash: 
Además, debí decir: "algún otro proyecto interesante" (pues ya hay varios, entre ellos Las Torres de la Villa Médica, como lo mencioné anteriormente).

Lo que espero (al igual que todo el mundo, si no me equivoco) es que en los proyectos a futuro haya una mezcla de altura y buen diseño. Una muestra de eso me parece el conjunto de tres torres de 15 pisos en Trujillo.

PD: ¿cuál es el D'Aurum? Se me puede haber pasado.


----------



## W!CKED

Este es:


----------



## kaMetZa

Cuántos pisos tendrá Jeremy?

PD. Gracias Sky!!


----------



## skyperu34

Este me gusta. Tendrá 10 pisos !


----------



## alvarobendezu

Viajé a Ica este fin de semana y me dí con la sorpresa d q estaban demoliendo el Edificio del Bco de Crédito.


----------



## Costanero

seguro el BCP hara una mejor estructura adecuada a su entorno, lo q si deberian hacer algo ya !! es con la iglesia de Luren y el colegio San Luis que sigue con el escudo volteado ademas que la ciudad luce con escombros y polvo regado x algunos lados, zonas intransitables, al parecer todavia siguen con el proceso de remocion pero creo q ya se le dio el tiempo considerable para q este x terminar


----------



## pedro1011

Wow. Qué pena lo del BCP de Ica. Espero que construyan uno más chévere en su lugar.

Jeremy: el D' Aurum está muy bueno! Tiene un diseño moderno y elegante. Pero sólo se ve nueve pisos, así que lo pondré en la segunda lista. Si luego se ve que tiene diez, lo paso a la lista principal.


----------



## skyperu34

No Pedro, te explico. Tiene 9 con frente total a la avenida, pero el décimo piso también tiene ambientes los cuales están un poco retirados porque hay una terraza circundante arriba pero techada virtualmente como se aprecia arriba del edificio (techo liviano), es decir el noveno y decimo piso deben corresponder a departamentos dúplex cuyos segundos niveles incluyen terrazas amplias...


----------



## pedro1011

Ajá. Así es la cosa. Nada más que decir. Va pal' ranking. kay:


----------



## tacall

Estas seguro q hay 28 edificios los conte y creeeme aun no los logro encontrar:nuts: :nuts: son muchos jejeje

Saben q paso con la concesion del hotel presidente de aqp??? se dio??


----------



## pedro1011

Tienes que considerar que Las Terrazas de los Cedros son tres edificios.


----------



## ferkas

Aquí va mi contribución.
Edificio del hotel "Santa María",en la Av.Independencia,Arequipa.










Edificio en el cruce de las Av.Independencia y calle Paucarpata,Arequipa.


----------



## pedro1011

Interesantes fotos, Ferkas. ¿No tendrás otras más grandes, para ponerlas en la primera página?


----------



## W!CKED

Uhmm mejor no los pongas porque el primero sólo tiene 6 pisos y el otro 5.


----------



## pedro1011

Ah, ok. Me había parecido que tenían siete.


----------



## ferkas

pedro1011 said:


> Interesantes fotos, Ferkas. ¿No tendrás otras más grandes, para ponerlas en la primera página?


Tengo otras pero son muy grandes.¿No sabràs sómo se hace para reducir el tamaño de las fotos y no sean tan pesadas?


----------



## pedro1011

ferkas said:


> Tengo otras pero son muy grandes.¿No sabràs sómo se hace para reducir el tamaño de las fotos y no sean tan pesadas?


Yo las reduzco en Paint. O sea, les hago un Copy, las pego en Paint, las reduzco al tamaño que quiero (con Image y luego Contraer), y de allí las subo a Image Shack.
Creo que también se pueden reducir directamente en Image Shack, pero no sé cómo.


----------



## tacall

Q fue con el edificio de banco de credito en Ica, como lo reconstruirran saben??


----------



## Limeñito

J3R3MY said:


> Este es:


Wow
Esto sí que está impresionante.
Y la foto de la Villa Médica es una de las mejores que he visto (sobre la Villa Médica, claro).


----------



## solo_uno

mangolight said:


> hola gente, sin querer poner mas lenha al fuego, lo que dice Daniel2003co, es verdad, duela a quien le duela. Pero claro eso no es motivo de menospreciar a nadie(y mucho menos cuando no es alguien de casa), pero no deja de ser verdad.


Mucho se habla, de las alturas de los edificios. Y parece que la mayoría se olvida de un detalle importante: estamos en un país altamente sísmico. Es raro que así no más le den a uno licencia para construir arriba de 15 o 20 pisos. En Lima por ejemplo, sólo San Isidro, MIraflores, San MIguel, Lince, etc que son los que tienen mejor suelo, aprueban proyectos arriba de 20 pisos.
En Arequipa, cómo creen que van a poder construir algo encima de los 20? es imposible. Quizá Trujillo tenga más probabilidades, o Piura, no lo sé, dependerá de las municpalidades y los inversionistas.

Para que se vea un verdadero "skyline" en alguna ciudad fuera de Lima, tendrían que haber muchísimos (ojo, MUCHÍSIMOS) edificios de 8 a 12 pisos, como para compensar en algo la falta de verdaderos rascacielos, torres, o como quieran llamarlos. MIentras no haya eso, lo que se verá serán ciudades planas con alguno que otro "lunar" por ahí.


----------



## AQPCITY

solo_uno said:


> ,,,, estamos en un país altamente sísmico. Es raro que así no más le den a uno licencia para construir arriba de 15 o 20 pisos. ,,,.


Eso no es problema, En Antofagasta e Iquique (Chile) donde ayer hubo un terremoto (el norte de Chile es la zona sismica con los terremotos mas Fuertes registrados de todo el mundo) como ellos no se acomplejan y construllen sus torres de hasta 32 pisos . mas altas que muchos edifificos de lima.
Lo que pasa es que la ingeneria en el peru esta poco evolucionada o es muy acomplejada. La tegnologia a avanzado tanto y los costos se han disminuido en la construccion de edificios de szonas sismicas.
Hechen un vistazo a los proyectos de verdaderos rascacielos de 50 pisos o mas que se construllen en ciudades sismiscas como mexico o santiago y ni hablar de los moustros de japon taiwan korea donde los racacielos van por demas de 100 pisos. 
Pd. La villa medica es de lejos el mejor complejo de edificios fuera de lima


----------



## italianox

El problema es q Peru no cuenta con la tecnologia suficiente ni para construir, ni para mantener edifisios altos. por ejemplo en Tokio la comopañia de bomberos tienes helicopteros cosa de q si hay un insendio en altura ellos lo pueden estinguir, aka no; otra cosa es q para limpiar las lunas se utiliza sistemas modernos con los el Peru no cuenta, se demorarian mucho tiempo solo en limpiarlo; aparte de muchos otro inconveniente. Al Peru primero le falta desarrollarse para luego dar paso a las grandes costrucciones


----------



## solo_uno

jpaulg said:


> Eso no es problema, En Antofagasta e Iquique (Chile) donde ayer hubo un terremoto (el norte de Chile es la zona sismica con los terremotos mas Fuertes registrados de todo el mundo) como ellos no se acomplejan y construllen sus torres de hasta 32 pisos . mas altas que muchos edifificos de lima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POr supuesto que es un problema. Y es problema puesto que NO DAN LICENCIAS ASI NO MAS. Quizá postulé mal el enunciado. Sísmico o no, es muy difícil la aprobación de edificios de más de 50 metros, en algunos distritos es sencillamente imposible. Y también en algunas provincias, por ordenanzas o decretos estúpidos y antiguos.
> Y eso poco tiene que ver con la tecnología inmobiliaria que pueda haber, puesto que si viene un consorcio extranjero, con tecnología sin complejos (equivocadísimo término que usas, puesto que no es COMPLEJO) TAMPOCO LE DARIAN LICENCIA.


----------



## solo_uno

Dicho de otra forma: sismico o no, con tecnología o sin ella, con complejos o sin ellos (¿?) el problema no está por el lado de los inversionistas, sino por el lado de las autoridades.


----------



## AQPCITY

Si eso es evidente,,, Pero el problemas mas que las municipalidades es de los colegios profesionales que son muy conservadores y son los que generalmente formulan y presionan a las municipalidades con la aprobacion de los expedientes tecnicos y planes urbanos.
Ejmp. en el plan director de AQP aprobado en el 2002.(con la venia de los colegios profesionales) es increible que la maxima zonificacion para viviendas de alta densidad sea la R4- R6 lo que significa que no se podra construir edificios mayores a 14 pisos. increible pero cierto.
Si a los municipios les conviene tener edificios de altadensidad por motivos de recaudacion de impuestos y ademas les ahorra los altisimos costos de habilitar nuevas areas para urbanizarlos..


----------



## tacall

Mejor dicho los colegios de arquitectura del peru tiene la culpa, al menos en aqp


----------



## apocaliptico666

*edificios del peru carajo:*

bueno yo creo q en las fotos, la mayoria son de la costa, pero ay q llamar a las autoridades para q hagan en todo el peru un plan para embellecre el peru q dicen.. y q empiezen a construir ya:bash:y tambien q el peru por lo menos tiene q tener edificios de mas de 30 pisos por la poblacion q hay y q va en aumento.
posdata: lo q se ve horrible de todo el peru saben lo q es ...


es q no pintan la parte de los costados de las casa q se ven todos los ladrillos:tiasd:


----------



## apocaliptico666

http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/2628/plazatresvirtual4jk.jpg


----------



## bratzogm

haciendo edificios altos se embellece una ciudad? aqui en bs as los edificios altos saturan servicios...hay que tener todo un sistema vial y de servicios apto para la construccion de altura..no solo es cosa de construir...me parece que hay otras formas de embellecer muchisimo mejor las ciudades de provincia sin colocar torres de cemento y vidrio....miren las ciudades de europa...no buscan construir edificios de altura (pudiendo hacerlo..tienen el presupuesto y la tranquilidad de la naturaleza jajaja)..aca hay que invertir en servicios, vialidades, areas recreativas, espacios verdes...ahi tiene que estar la plata..o al menos me parece a mi..la altura de los edificios es un tema muy secundario


----------



## J Block

bratzogm said:


> haciendo edificios altos se embellece una ciudad? aqui en bs as los edificios altos saturan servicios...hay que tener todo un sistema vial y de servicios apto para la construccion de altura..no solo es cosa de construir...me parece que hay otras formas de embellecer muchisimo mejor las ciudades de provincia sin colocar torres de cemento y vidrio....miren las ciudades de europa...no buscan construir edificios de altura (pudiendo hacerlo..tienen el presupuesto y la tranquilidad de la naturaleza jajaja)..aca hay que invertir en servicios, vialidades, areas recreativas, espacios verdes...ahi tiene que estar la plata..o al menos me parece a mi..la altura de los edificios es un tema muy secundario


Jaja..tocaste un tema bastante controversial. Obviamente opino igual que tú.


----------



## rafo18

Uno mas para AQP este residencial tiene 12 pisos, un poco chancadito pero vale.










gracias a la forista Chocaviento.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

='( ese edificio medio chancadito? hace cuanto no pasas por ahi... yo usaria un aumentativo T_T En fin... tiene 12 pisos


----------



## Chocaviento

Oh gracias por usar mi foto de verdad para mi es un alago, y si es un edificio un poco viejito pero alli esta bien paradito a pesar de los terremotos que ya ha soportado en total 3 o 4 terremotos 

Saludos amigos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Ese es uno de los mejores complejos multifamiliares que se hizo en el país después del IV Centenario de AQP, aunque lamentablemente la actividad comercial gano terreno en la zona y lo hace ver muy deteiorado el lugar, así como algo peligroso también...


----------



## pedro1011

bratzogm said:


> haciendo edificios altos se embellece una ciudad? ..la altura de los edificios es un tema muy secundario


Hacer un ranking de edificios altos no significa desconocer otros aspectos importantes. Es simplemente un recuento de lo que hay en cuanto a altura. Por eso existen rankings de este tipo en todos los países, incluyendo aquéllos a los cuales no les gustan las edificaciones muy elevadas.
Ese mismo afán de averiguar qué es lo que hay en el mundo es lo que lleva a hacer rankings de los autos o aviones más veloces, las computadoras más rápidas, los puentes más extensos o más altos, las represas de mayor capacidad, los atletas más veloces, la arquitectura más audaz, etc., etc., etc. Ninguna de esas contrastaciones va en contra de otros elementos importantes.
Aburren los comentarios de gente que cree que está descubriendo la pólvora.
¿Por qué mejor no se dedican a hacer rankings, comentarios, análisis o lo que sea de los temas que les gustan, en lugar de "enseñarnos" (gran descubrimiento) que la altura no es lo más importante? No necesitamos maestros de lo obvio. hno:


----------



## AQPCITY

Creo que con la foto del nicolas de pierola se terminaron las fotos de los edificios de provincias,, habra que crear los banners por ciudad con todos sus edificios destacados


----------



## bratzogm

pedro1011 said:


> Hacer un ranking de edificios altos no significa desconocer otros aspectos importantes. Es simplemente un recuento de lo que hay en cuanto a altura. Por eso existen rankings de este tipo en todos los países, incluyendo aquéllos a los cuales no les gustan las edificaciones muy elevadas.
> Ese mismo afán de averiguar qué es lo que hay en el mundo es lo que lleva a hacer rankings de los autos o aviones más veloces, las computadoras más rápidas, los puentes más extensos o más altos, las represas de mayor capacidad, los atletas más veloces, la arquitectura más audaz, etc., etc., etc. Ninguna de esas contrastaciones va en contra de otros elementos importantes.
> Aburren los comentarios de gente que cree que está descubriendo la pólvora.
> ¿Por qué mejor no se dedican a hacer rankings, comentarios, análisis o lo que sea de los temas que les gustan, en lugar de "enseñarnos" (gran descubrimiento) que la altura no es lo más importante? No necesitamos maestros de lo obvio. hno:


oks perdon


----------



## aquicusco

lamentablemente en cusco no se permite construir edificios mas q con 7 pisos pq segun las autoridades tan "protectoras del patrimonio" rompe con la estetica urbana de la ciudad,estoy de acuerdo q en el centro historico q son como algo de 52 o 53 manzanas este totalmente prohibido (aunque se puede de 5 pisos) pero se deberia de una vez por todas permitir la contruccion de edificios mas altos al menos en los distritos alejados como son Wanchaq,San sebastian y San jeronimo pq de acuerdo a la dinamica urbana el cusco ya no tiene terreno plano es por eso q los cerros estan muy poblados,creo q una ciudad con potencial economico y turistico como cusco no se deberia quedar en el tiempo...tan solo miren ejemplos como Quito,La paz y Cochabamba q tienen las mismas caracteristicas geograficas q la cusqueña.me parece al mismo tiempo tan injusto q por ese motivo asi no sea el definitivo empresas relacionadas al cine o malls llamemosles Saga.UVK o Cineplanet no coloquen sus inversiones en la ciudad imperial q actualmente tiene 418.000 habitantes q se merecen un nivel de vida adecuado con productos y servicios q estas empresas pueden hacer llegar pq lamentablemente en el Peru no hay empresarios audaces como en otros paises y solo se limitan a Lima o hasta Arequipa y Trujillo,creo q falta inteligencia y un poquito de criterio a los empresarios inversores q solo ven la costa peruana como un potencial economico,y no solo hablo a favor de Cusco sino por todas las ciudades rezagadas de servicios y comodidades q se disfrutan desde hace muchos años ya en otras ciudades muy cercanas.espero q con este comentario no se creen disputas ni competencias,mas por el contrario todos merecemos tener al alcance las comodidades q hoy en dia la tecnologia y la globalizacion nos pone al alcance de la mano,pero en algunas ciudades muy importantes caso Cusco,Tacna,Puno,etc no sucede.saludos a todos y q viva el PERU


----------



## ELMER

aquicusco said:


> lamentablemente en cusco no se permite construir edificios mas q con 7 pisos pq segun las autoridades tan "protectoras del patrimonio" rompe con la estetica urbana de la ciudad,estoy de acuerdo q en el centro historico q son como algo de 52 o 53 manzanas este totalmente prohibido (aunque se puede de 5 pisos) pero se deberia de una vez por todas permitir la contruccion de edificios mas altos al menos en los distritos alejados como son Wanchaq,San sebastian y San jeronimo pq de acuerdo a la dinamica urbana el cusco ya no tiene terreno plano es por eso q los cerros estan muy poblados,creo q una ciudad con potencial economico y turistico como cusco no se deberia quedar en el tiempo...tan solo miren ejemplos como Quito,La paz y Cochabamba q tienen las mismas caracteristicas geograficas q la cusqueña.me parece al mismo tiempo tan injusto q por ese motivo asi no sea el definitivo empresas relacionadas al cine o malls llamemosles Saga.UVK o Cineplanet no coloquen sus inversiones en la ciudad imperial q actualmente tiene 418.000 habitantes q se merecen un nivel de vida adecuado con productos y servicios q estas empresas pueden hacer llegar pq lamentablemente en el Peru no hay empresarios audaces como en otros paises y solo se limitan a Lima o hasta Arequipa y Trujillo,creo q falta inteligencia y un poquito de criterio a los empresarios inversores q solo ven la costa peruana como un potencial economico,y no solo hablo a favor de Cusco sino por todas las ciudades rezagadas de servicios y comodidades q se disfrutan desde hace muchos años ya en otras ciudades muy cercanas.espero q con este comentario no se creen disputas ni competencias,mas por el contrario todos merecemos tener al alcance las comodidades q hoy en dia la tecnologia y la globalizacion nos pone al alcance de la mano,pero en algunas ciudades muy importantes caso Cusco,Tacna,Puno,etc no sucede.saludos a todos y q viva el PERU



Definitivamente de acuerdo, aunque tanto Arequipa como Cajamarca que son ciudades de nuestra sierra reciben inversiones, en el caso del Cusco, estoy mas que convencido que es falta de visiòn de sus autoridades, solo vean ejemplos como Cartajena de Indias, Madrid o Barcelona, donde hay claras diferencias entre lo que es la ciudad vieja y la ciudad moderna; en el perù por fin lo han entendido asi en Arequipa, Lima y Trujillo que conservan su centro històrico. Recuerden amigos del Cusco que "Vox populi vox Dei", deberà ser el pueblo el que obligue a madurar polìtica y urbanisticamente a sus autoridades.

"E"


----------



## Chocaviento

Tacna esta tambien creciendo y lo viene haciendo mucho con el comercio que hay entre Tacna y Arica. Si tuvieramos un reportero de Tacna seria genial.

En el sur no solo crece Arequipa, tambien Tacna. 

Puno es una ciudad muy conservadora y cambiar la mentalidad de las personas a veces es dificil pero no imposible.

Ahora con el nuevo edificio de 10 pisos al lado de la PRESTO, el ranking debe ser actualizado, yo hare lo propio con el ranking que hice


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Si, pero esperemos a un render para hacerlo, solo los render mandan...


----------



## romanito

Excelente este hilo, de vez en cuando me doy una vueltita por el,muy interesante.


----------



## tacall

q no se pierda tan buen thread creo q hay unos nuevos proyectos en trujillo d mas d 10 pisos??


----------



## uranio

tacall said:


> q no se pierda tan buen thread creo q hay unos nuevos proyectos en trujillo d mas d 10 pisos??


Coincido que es un bonito thread, ...es decisión de los moderadores hacerle un "Sticky"?


----------



## Chocaviento

Seria bueno que ahora que hemos empezado el nuevo año, se hiciera un nuevo tema sobre el ranking de los edificios peruanos, asi vemos como van nuestros avances


----------



## Libidito

Chocaviento said:


> Seria bueno que ahora que hemos empezado el nuevo año, se hiciera un nuevo tema sobre el ranking de los edificios peruanos, asi vemos como van nuestros avances


Apoyo esa idea.


----------



## Chocaviento

libidito said:


> Apoyo esa idea.


Claro asi vemos tambien cuales son los mas bonitos  esteticamente hablando


----------



## pedro1011

Pero si el ranking está actualizado, mi querida Chocaviento! Eso lo puedes ver en las dos primeras páginas!
Sólo me falta poner unas cuantas fotos, pues la construcción en provincias no es tan rápida.

Sin embargo, en un par de días haré un nuevo thread, en el que aprovecharé para incluir lo que haya que incluir. Como para ahorrar un poco de páginas de chamullo.


Saludos.


----------



## Chocaviento

pedro1011 said:


> Pero si el ranking está actualizado, mi querida Chocaviento! Eso lo puedes ver en las dos primeras páginas!
> Sólo me falta poner unas cuantas fotos, pues la construcción en provincias no es tan rápida.
> 
> Sin embargo, en un par de días haré un nuevo thread, en el que aprovecharé para incluir lo que haya que incluir. Como para ahorrar un poco de páginas de chamullo.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Si por favor gracias


----------



## tacall

pedro1011 said:


> Pero si el ranking está actualizado, mi querida Chocaviento! Eso lo puedes ver en las dos primeras páginas!
> Sólo me falta poner unas cuantas fotos, pues la construcción en provincias no es tan rápida.
> 
> Sin embargo, en un par de días haré un nuevo thread, en el que aprovecharé para incluir lo que haya que incluir. Como para ahorrar un poco de páginas de chamullo.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Chvr q buen aporte pero haber si divides el tema en dos partes(2 threads) la 1era de 10 a + y la segunda de 9 a -


----------



## Chocaviento

tacall said:


> Chvr q buen aporte pero haber si divides el tema en dos partes(2 threads) la 1era de 10 a + y la segunda de 9 a -


No, creo que se deba crear un nuevo tema con el ranking oficial


----------



## kokofett

apocaliptico666 said:


> bueno yo creo q en las fotos, la mayoria son de la costa, pero ay q llamar a las autoridades para q hagan en todo el peru un plan para embellecre el peru q dicen.. y q empiezen a construir ya:bash:y tambien q el peru por lo menos tiene q tener edificios de mas de 30 pisos por la poblacion q hay y q va en aumento.
> posdata: lo q se ve horrible de todo el peru saben lo q es ...
> 
> 
> es q no pintan la parte de los costados de las casa q se ven todos los ladrillos:tiasd:


Pienso que deberia salir una ley municipal para los que construyen que no deberian dejar los edificios o casas terminadas sin tarrajeo en los costados y sin pintar y que estos deben de mantener una uniformidad al igual que la fachada.


----------



## kokofett

J Block said:


> Jaja..tocaste un tema bastante controversial. Obviamente opino igual que tú.


De que se construyan edificios altos depende de los inversionistas y no que el gobierno haga un plan para construir edificios, ahora como dicen no se necesita tener edificios altos para embellecer una ciudad, auque algunos se verian bonitos, pero tambien creo que los que construyen o diseñan edifcios deberian de tener un poquito mas de originalidad en hacerlos y no que se vean como simples cajas sobrepuestas una sobre otra sin gracia.

Un ejemplo de embellecer una ciudad o pueblo lo daun publito que esta en la serrania de LIma, si no me equivoco Leticia, cuyas cuyas casas han sido pintadas y decoradas de manera uniforme manteniendo una armonia paisajistica tipicaa sus costumbres,cultura y arte. creo que se deberia hacer una campaña entre la empresa privada y los gobiernos regionales para que adopten un pueblo o barrio de bajos recursos para que pinten tambien asi las casas bajo un mismo estilo que guarde armonia con el paisaje urbano o natural que lo rodea asi tambien se ganara un atractivo turistico por que todo siempre entra por los ojos.


----------

